
PayPal site outage - matt1
https://www.thepaypalblog.com/2010/10/paypal-site-outage/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Here:

[https://www.thepaypalblog.com/2010/10/paypal-site-is-back-
up...](https://www.thepaypalblog.com/2010/10/paypal-site-is-back-up/)

They declare it was back up after 1:17, whereas "customers" are still
complaining after four and a half hours.

Good old PayPal.

